# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting...Wed 3 May



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Our May 3rd meeting will be held at our new club.
Although we are not finished with the remodeling, we are
certainly getting there and should officially open by the end of May.

It won't be anything fancy, just subs and stuff but will give many of you an 
opportunity to see the facility for the first time.

I think you will be impressed with the layout and what you, our members, are in store for .

Cricket Hill Brewery is coming to the meeting to keep us
refreshed with their great brews. Plus we will have some wine.

All members should now be aware of our plan to continue
with our great club. For those who have not gotten
the word yet, or for you new visitors, you can see an outline
of the floor plan and other information on our website. http://www.metrocigar.com

If you are planning to attend please RSVP on the website events page.

If you are planning to attend please contact me privately for the address and directions. [email protected]


----------



## unsuitedbert (Apr 29, 2006)

[Sorry I will miss this herf, but please notify of future events. Hope you can join us at the Atlantic City Cigar Gala.

Unsuited Entertainment L.L.C. announces the newest event for the Summer of 2006, "The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" Saturday and Sunday August 19th and 20th.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala will be held on August 19th with two sessions, noon until 4:00pm and the again from 6:00pm until 10:00pm, and Sunday August 20th from 1:00pm until 5:00pm. The Cigar Gala will include over twenty-five cigar manufactures, premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard.

The sights and sounds of the Cigar Gala will include, as all Unsuited Entertainment events do, "hot cars, cool bikes and the most outrageous entertainment imaginable." And after you the true connoisseur enjoys your favorite cigars, you can purchase more for future consumption along with humidors, lighters, cutters and various other cigar accessories.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" is moderately priced at $100.00 in advance (prior to August 12, 2006) and $125.00 at the door, and this includes over twenty-five cigars, tastings of premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), sampling of great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard. Tickets will go on sale Wednesday May, 17th at www.atlanticcitycigargala.com, at the Sand Castle Stadium (545 N. Albany Ave. Atlantic City, NJ 08401) or by mailing a check or money order to Unsuited Entertainment, P.O. Box 868, Atlantic City, NJ 08404.

www.atlanticcitycigargala.com


----------



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Well we had our meeting at the new digs. 60 in attendance. Took some pics of the place and, although it's not finished, you can see how it is progressing.

http://www.metrocigar.com/photos.htm

Roscoe


----------

